
Fungus Makes Snakes Look Like Mummies. It Just Turned Up in California - kungfudoi
https://www.livescience.com/snake-fungal-disease-in-california.html
======
axisofpleasure
Some fungi are so insidious when you start looking into how they function.
They need to land, spore and infect but keep the host plant or animal alive in
order to keep feeding itself, so they very slowly kill the host before they
spore and move on.

------
g82918
A lot of people don't appreciate that snakes pose about as much good to the
environment as bee's do.

